# Ingénieur Industriel en Construction ou Ingénieur Civil ?



## fable (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

La question peut paraître incongrue sur forum "mac" mais je ne savais pas où la posée ailleurs alors pourquoi pas ici ?

J'ai 18 ans, je suis en 6ème Rénové (Retho) ce qui doit correspondre à "Terminale" je pense en France.

Et j'en arrive au choix d'étude...

J'ai envie de travail dans la construction (ingénieur) mais je ne sais pas trop quoi préférer entre industriel ou civil.

Comme avec Bologne, les diplômes sont les même partout en Europe. France-Belgique, cela ne change plus rien.

Je voudrais donc avoir les opinions de "gens de métier" sur le sujet. Afin de m'aider à m'orienter faire une section plutôt que l'autre.

Je sais pas trop quoi vous dire sur moi, sinon que je suis dans une option de 8h math/sem et 6h sciences et que j'aime pas trop les langues, je me défends bien en anglais mais néerlandais :sick: 

Voila, d'avance merci pour toute réponse.

Cordialement,

Fable


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2008)

Avocat.


----------



## fable (24 Mai 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Avocat.




Pas trop non, faut être balaize en langue pour ça...


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2008)

le premier conseil que je peux te donner est de faire ce que tu as envie. Vas y au feeling ...

Je suis ingénieur et comme toi, j'ai du choisir ma spécialité. J'ai eu beaucoup de conseils, je les ai suivis et aujourd'hui j'en regrette certains.

Sinon, Civil = bureau d'étude? 

Tu dis que tu veux travailler dans la construction mais la construction de quoi :

Immeubles (ingénieur béton)
automobiles
aéronautique
etc ....

ensuite, tu préfères concevoir, fabriquer, contrôler, vendre ...

Ingénieur, c'est très vaste ...


----------



## fable (24 Mai 2008)

Immeuble, bâtiment, maisons, ...

Concevoir des systèmes de chauffage ou de ventilation par exemple, ...
Décider si on va privilégié un isolant plutot qu'un autre, etc


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Mai 2008)

J'suis ingénieur cul-turel.
Peux pas t'aider.


----------



## Pifou80 (25 Mai 2008)

Salut, 

Globalement, les deux formations sont très proches, c'est juste une question d'échelle. Je suis en DUT Génie Mécanique et Productique, on est , comme le DUT génie Civil, 60% à poursuivre en école d'ingénieur et à obtenir à 95% le titre d'ingénieur. L'embauche derrière est soutenue à bonne, surtout sur le BTP GE (Route, chemin de fer...) et sur la méca des matériaux.

Là où c'est drôle, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, y'a pas mal de mec qui ont fait un DUT Méca qui font une école d'ingé dans le Génie Civil et vice-versa. C'est quasiment les mêmes démarches.

Que te conseiller, je ne sais pas, moi je voulais faire génie civil par ce que ça me broute de bosser sur des truc inférieurs au mètre cube, mais j'ai pas été pris et au final, la conception mécanique de pièces et de moteurs me plaît bien aussi, même si après, je compte bien retourner vers le génie civil.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> () je me défends bien en anglais mais néerlandais :sick:



Une grosse lacune à combler, difficile de trouver un boulot si on ne connait pas un minimum la première langue du pays.


----------



## fable (25 Mai 2008)

Pifou80 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Globalement, les deux formations sont très proches, c'est juste une question d'échelle. Je suis en DUT Génie Mécanique et Productique, on est , comme le DUT génie Civil, 60% à poursuivre en école d'ingénieur et à obtenir à 95% le titre d'ingénieur. L'embauche derrière est soutenue à bonne, surtout sur le BTP GE (Route, chemin de fer...) et sur la méca des matériaux.
> 
> ...


Effectivement, je me suis pas mal renseigné de mon côté.
Quand on fait industriel, il est possible de suivre des masters par après pour devenir civil ou ingénieur de gestion.

Au final, je pense que je vais plutôt suivre la formation d'industriel parce que pour civil déjà y'a l'examen d'entré pour lequel j'aurai pas vraiment le temps de me préparer, de plus je préfère la structure d'une Haute Ecole (ECAM) à celle de l'unif (UCL), on y est moins un "numéro".

Enfin voilà, si vous avez des expériences professionnelles de ces domaines, n'hésiter à me les faire partager.

Sinon, bin merci à ceux qui m'ont donné des réponses intelligentes et contructives et puis bon dimanche qui pue à tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> bon dimanche qui pue à tous !!!



:mouais:


----------



## fable (25 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Une grosse lacune à combler, difficile de trouver un boulot si on ne connait pas un minimum la première langue du pays.


Je m'inquiète pas trop pour ça, ce qui me manque c'est la pratique la théorie j'en suis basinné depuis tout jeune.
Maintenant comme la majorité de ma famille vit au US, je suis pas sûr de rester (sauf si l'euro reste aussi bas  ); de plus je maitrise l'anglais à 90%.

Et puis d'après les gens que j'ai rencontrer il faut clairement pas être un linguiste pour un boulot aussi scientifique.

Voilà, bedankt en goeinavond;

Tot straks


----------



## fable (25 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> :mouais:


Expression belge venant d'une émission de radio; signification: le dimanche pue car c'est la veille du lundi.
Bon dimanche qui pue = malgré qu'on soit dimanche, bonne journée

Désolé, je pensais que ça ce disais en France.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Expression belge venant d'une émission de radio; signification: le dimanche pue car c'est la veille du lundi.
> Bon dimanche qui pue = malgré qu'on soit dimanche, bonne journée
> 
> Désolé, je pensais que ça ce disais en France.
> ...



Je suis Belge aussi (voir mon profil) mais je ne connais pas toutes les émissions radios.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Je m'inquiète pas trop pour ça, ce qui me manque c'est la pratique la théorie j'en suis basinné depuis tout jeune.
> Maintenant comme la majorité de ma famille vit au US, je suis pas sûr de rester (sauf si l'euro reste aussi bas  ); de plus je maitrise l'anglais à 90%.
> 
> Et puis d'après les gens que j'ai rencontrer il faut clairement pas être un linguiste pour un boulot aussi scientifique.
> ...



Si tu as la théorie alors ne t'inquiète pas, ça reviendra vite


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Mai 2008)

Moi je suis ingénieur en con servation en biens cul turels, peux pas t'aider non plus


----------



## fable (25 Mai 2008)

C'est en tout cas ce que j'espère, sinon je ferais un Erasmus


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi je suis ingénieur en con servation en biens cul turels, peux pas t'aider non plus



Laisse tomber, va. Pour eux, on mérite même pas le titre d'ingénieur. 
Ce qui me fait rire, c'est que je comprends tout ce dont ils causent, alors que ce que je pourrais raconter, ils passent même pas au dessus, ils planent à 3000.


----------



## rizoto (25 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Laisse tomber, va. Pour eux, on mérite même pas le titre d'ingénieur.
> Ce qui me fait rire, c'est que je comprends tout ce dont ils causent, alors que ce que je pourrais raconter, ils passent même pas au dessus, ils planent à 3000.



Vantard


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Une grosse lacune à combler, difficile de trouver un boulot si on ne connait pas un minimum la première langue du pays.


Bah... Tant qu'il reste en wallonie il n'a pas essentiellement besoin du néerlandais (même si c'est un mieux ça c'est clair). Je connais des industriels qui ne pètent pas un mot de flamand et qui gagnent de l'or en barre  

Sinon ben vois déjà si tu peux réussir l'examen d'entrée de civil, c'est un point qui a son importance tout de même. Civil tu as un diplôme universitaire en 5 ans, industriel tu as un diplôme non-universitaire en 5 ans, mais études aussi compliquées (d'après ce que j'ai entendu).

Les 2 ont un très bon niveau, au vu des différences que je viens de citer, vois ce qu'il te convient le mieux...

(J'avais envisagé civil, je termine ma spéciale math-sciences cette année, c'est pourquoi je me suis un peu renseigné également...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Bah... Tant qu'il reste en wallonie il n'a pas essentiellement besoin du néerlandais (même si c'est un mieux ça c'est clair). Je connais des industriels qui ne pètent pas un mot de flamand et qui gagnent de l'or en barre



N'empêche que là où il y a le plus d'emplois à prendre c'est en Flandre, ils manquent même de main-d'uvre là-bas... Et puis moi qui habite du côté de Liège, la Flandre, les Pays-Bas sont à 15 ou 30 minutes de route.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Laisse tomber, va. Pour eux, on mérite même pas le titre d'ingénieur.
> Ce qui me fait rire, c'est que je comprends tout ce dont ils causent, alors que ce que je pourrais raconter, ils passent même pas au dessus, ils planent à 3000.





rizoto a dit:


> Vantard



Tu vois mon petit sindi, qu'est-ce que je te disais.
Bon, ils sont belges, c'est un fait. Ils font leur scolarité à l'envers, et finissent par la sixième. Il faut prendre ce paramètre en compte avant de les accabler.
Mais néanmoins...
Tu vois, le petit, par exemple, il est, qu'il dit, en _retho_.
C'est un peu comme si un élève français disait qu'il est en *terNiMale*.
Parce que, oui, j'ai vérifié, il n'est pas le seul à ne pas connaitre l'orthographe de son propre niveau d'étude. Tu fais "retho" sur google, t'en a des pages !

* RHETO* ! Ça vient de *Rhétorique* !
Tu es en classe de Rhétorique !
Plus personne, dans ta classe, ne sait pourquoi, certes.
Mais ce n'est pas une raison, diantre !

Et dire que l'on voudrait que tous nos chers bambins fassent des études "scientifiques", comme ils disent. C'est à dire, dans la bouche inculte des promoteurs de ce genre d'ineptie, des études avec de la physique, éventuellement de la chimie, légèrement appuyées sur des maths, mais pas trop, parce que les maths, à haute dose, ça devient subversif.
Alors qu'il s'agit juste de technique. Et surtout, pas de livres ! Pas de romans, pas de connaissances littéraires, ni artistiques, ni trop historiques. Pas d'épistémologie non plus, encore moins de sociologie des sciences. Ça pollue le cerveau !
Mais comme y'a des paillasses et des blouses blanches, on appelle ça scientifique, et si tu en fais 5 ans, on dit de toi que tu es un ingénieur.

Toi, mon petit sindi, tu es un rêveur qui travaille dans l'Art, que veux-tu ! Ton métier, c'est un métier ? Tu n'utilises pas de technique. Juste quelques connaissances lointaines et basiques nécessaires pour... conserver des pigments, enlever des parasites, restaurer une lumière, ôter un vernis, se protéger des toxines, tout en connaissant parfaitement l'histoire de la pièce, et en la respectant. Pfff. De la fantaisie, tout ça.
Et moi. Moi, c'est bien pire... 

Alors, Civil, ou Industriel ?
C'est marrant, ça. Cette opposition...
Civil, ça s'oppose à Militaire.
Et Industriel, à Artisanal.

Toi qui est un artisan, Sindi, comme moi. T'as eu le choix entre artisan et militaire ?




Allez, je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Z'etes des dinosaures, des animaux prérhétorique !

Dialogue restitué de mémoire du Loft 2 :
"Ingénue, ça veut dire quoi ? Débile, non ?
"Non. Au contraire, ça doit vouloir dire intelligent, ça ressemble à ingénieur.

Alors ?
On fait moins son malin, pas vrai ?


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> N'empêche que là où il y a le plus d'emplois à prendre c'est en Flandre, ils manquent même de main-d'uvre là-bas... Et puis moi qui habite du côté de Liège, la Flandre, les Pays-Bas sont à 15 ou 30 minutes de route.



Oui probablement, puis c'est vrai que Liège t'es tout près... Je sais pas où il habite et où il envisage de travailler. Mais c'est pour ne pas le décourager directement non plus que je dis ça  



PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> J'ai cru comprendre que tu étais assez nomade, donc, pour ton problème de choix, je te conseille plutôt le macbook
> 
> Et bravo pour ton switch !


?   Tu t'es pas trompé de fil toi ?


----------



## asticotboy (26 Mai 2008)

Industriel, génie civil... pourquoi choisir quand on peut allier les deux ? Choisis la voie construction métallique, tu seras alors dans le domaine des *bâtiments* avec *charpentes industrielles* ...


----------



## benmoss (26 Mai 2008)

en fait ça dépend de la manière dont tu envisages les études...

si tu préfères la pédagogie style "secondaire" et que tu as le tempérament un peu bricoleur...choisi industriel, les TP se font en classes de 20 maximum et tout le monde participe aux exercices...

si t'es axé sciences pure va chez les civils...classes surchargée, le prof en TP te dicte les réponses...
mais le diplôme est universitaire...donc mieux payé:mouais:

tu passes généralement plus de temps sur des machines en industriel qu'en civil aussi(pendant les études...)

et pis je me souviens du commentaire d'un prof de math qui enseignait dans les deux...


> la différence en les deux types d'ingénieur....
> prenez une machine-outil...
> le gars qui sort de l'unif, il lit le manuel convenablement, et puis il sait comment elle marche...
> l'ingé industriel, il mate, bidouille a tout les boutons... il sait comment elle marche


moi en tout cas pour avoir testé les deux types, je te conseille indutriel...et si tu sais pas quelle école...viens a Gramme...

pour revenir sur la différence...les profs nous expliquaient que en général, c'est important pour le début de la vie active, vu que les deux travaillent ensemble, ils se complètent et avec l'expérience la différence s'estompe


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu vois mon petit sindi, qu'est-ce que je te disais.
> Bon, ils sont belges, c'est un fait. Ils font leur scolarité à l'envers, et finissent par la sixième. Il faut prendre ce paramètre en compte avant de les accabler.
> Mais néanmoins...
> Tu vois, le petit, par exemple, il est, qu'il dit, en _retho_.
> ...



C'est quoi l'intérêt de ces post? Que veux tu prouver? 

Ingénieur civil s'oppose bien à ingénieur militaire, du moins historiquement.

Croire qu'on ne fait pas d'art, de sociologie, d'histoire en école d'ingénieur est une grossière erreur... Car on en fait :rateau:


----------



## fable (26 Mai 2008)

J'ai rien contre les taquinnements mais bon y'a des moments où ça passe presque pour de l'insulte... 

Je pose une question intelligente, certes avec quelques erreurs de langage mais il faut dire que je prête pas la même attention à une question dans un post écrit avec empressement que dans une dissertation (oui contre tes préjugés cela existe encore "l'écrieur" et mon niveau de français ne m'empêche pas de savoir qu'un écrieur signifie un ouvrier dans un langage technologique) ou une lettre de d'embauche. 

Alors les post qui suivent j'aimerais qu'on m'explique.. Parce que tout comme Rizoto 





rizoto a dit:


> C'est quoi l'intérêt de ces post?


.

Traduction pour "l'écrieur": "Quel est l'intêret de ces posts" 


C'est pourtant pas dans les habitudes des membres de macg de transformer les posts concrets en poubelle...




l'écrieur a dit:


> J'suis ingénieur cul-turel.
> Peux pas t'aider.



Mais ne m'aide pas alors.



Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi je suis ingénieur en con servation en biens cul turels, peux pas t'aider non plus



Mais ne m'aide pas non plus.


Fable


----------



## benmoss (26 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est quoi l'intérêt de ces post? Que veux tu prouver?
> 
> Ingénieur civil s'oppose bien à ingénieur militaire, du moins historiquement.
> 
> * Croire qu'on ne fait pas d'art, de sociologie, d'histoire en école d'ingénieur est une grossière erreur... Car on en fait :rateau:*



j'ai en souvenir que  malgré la petitesse des cours en question..sociologie, et psychologie sont importants...

et si ils sont donnés par de bons profs peuvent aider certains geeks qui font ce genre d'étude à se rendre compte qu'il y a un "monde" dehors


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est quoi l'intérêt de ces post? Que veux tu prouver?
> 
> Ingénieur civil s'oppose bien à ingénieur militaire, du moins historiquement.
> 
> Croire qu'on ne fait pas d'art, de sociologie, d'histoire en école d'ingénieur est une grossière erreur... Car on en fait :rateau:





fable a dit:


> J'ai rien contre les taquinnements mais bon y'a des moments où ça passe presque pour de l'insulte...
> 
> ...



Tranquille...
On vous empêche pas de vous parlez. Au contraire. On vous taquine. C'est juste de la provo. C'est pas gratuit, hein, c'est pour vous aider à ouvrir les tripes.
Que vous alliez vraiment au bout du truc. Qu'est-ce que vous voulez faire, pourquoi vous avez fait tel choix, et tel autre. 
Parce qu'on est des ingénieurs en perversité, lui et moi. 

C'est pas de l'insulte. Je sais très bien tout ce qu'on apprend dans les écoles d'ingénieurs. J'ai même vu des élèves-ingénieurs m'écouter sagement parfois, quand je leur parlais des petits zoizeaux, de l'âme et de ses nourritures, et de toutes les questions qu'un questionneur comme moi peut parfois aller pêcher au fond de ceux qui l'écoutent. Et c'est même souvent bien mieux de parler de socio à des élèves-ingénieurs qu'à des littéraires.
Pis je mets pas en cause les écoles d'ingénieurs, mais ce qu'il y a avant. L'enseignement secondaire. 
Y'a des trucs que je comprends pas dans l'enseignement supérieur et les écoles d'ingénieurs, par exemple, pourquoi on vous demande de vous spécialiser si tôt dans une partie des établissements, et si tard dans une autre. Mais à part ça, c'est plutôt bien foutu.
Non, je vous taquine parce que je veux savoir pourquoi vous voulez être ingénieurs en construction civile ou marine ou que sais-je. A quoi ça correspond, ce choix. Au fond de vous.
Quel ingénieur vous voulez être.
C'est pour ça que je vous taquine.








Sindanárië a dit:


> Artisan j'ai choisi.
> 
> Les militaires ne voulaient pas de moi de toutes manières... Arrivé à 8hZero-Zero pour l'incorporation, je n'ai même pas eus droit à la collation de la mi-journée... juste le temps de donner toutes les bonnes réponses à tous les tests bien avant que tout le monde n'ait finis :mouais: alors je m'ennuyais...
> 10hZero-Zero pétantes ils on dit : "Bon écoutez, non ça ne va vraiment pas le faire, faut pas rester là monsieur"




Hum. T'as raison. J'ai mis longtemps à le comprendre, mais j'ai choisi ces sciences-là pour être artisan aussi. Parce que dans ma branche, c'était le seul modèle d'organisation où je pouvais espérer aller au bout de ce que je cherche. De ce que je veux produire, de ce que je veux faire, de ce à quoi je veux, aussi, que mon métier serve.
C'est surement pour ça que je m'occupe de trucs dont vraiment très peu de gens se foutent. Ça rajoute la dose correcte de difficulté pour que l'enjeu en devienne vraiment bandant.









[Moi, ils voulaient de moi, les salauds. Purée, il m'en a fallu de la ruse et de l'obstination pour décliner toutes leurs propositions, et arriver à me tirer de cette caserne où ils me promettaient une année glorieuse...  ]


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> pour revenir sur la différence...les profs nous expliquaient que en général, c'est important pour le début de la vie active, vu que les deux travaillent ensemble, ils se complètent et avec l'expérience la différence s'estompe



Ça, ça me semble important : la vie ne s'arrête pas au diplôme ou même à la formation qui t'y a conduit. Je ne connais pas les nuances entre les deux types d'ingénieur cités (en France, ça n'existe pas, du moins sous cette forme) mais ce dont je suis sûr, c'est que tu ne peux de toutes façons pas prévoir quel type de boulot tu feras dans 20 ans, s'il sera plus proche de ce que tu appelles "civil" ou de ce que tu appelles "industriel". Alors, le choix est sans doute important mais pas trop quand même.

J'avoue que quand je vois en France qu'on en était (et sans doute toujours) à avoir un classement des écoles aussi sophistiqué et par certains côtés aussi ridicule que celui des vins de Bordeaux, je me pose des questions sur la logique de l'élite. J'ai déjà vu des gens plutôt tentés par le thème X choisir une école centrée sur le thème Y, tout ça parce qu'elle était un poil plus coté parmi celles dans lesquelles le gars était admis. Ta question est déjà plus intelligente (déjà parce que tu te poses des questions) mais je pense qu'elle reste à courte vue.

Dans ce cas de figure, je me demande si je n'essaierai pas surtout de me renseigner pour voir si les autres élèves qui risquent de rentrer là ont l'air sympa  Pour ce qui est d'apprendre, de toutes façons, c'est toi qui devra le faire et pas l'école X ou Y qui le fera à ta place.


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> j'ai en souvenir que  malgré la petitesse des cours en question..sociologie, et psychologie sont importants...



Je vois dans ton profil : 21 ans.  tu as déja fini ton cursus???



benmoss a dit:


> et si ils sont donnés par de bons profs peuvent aider certains geeks qui font ce genre d'étude à se rendre compte qu'il y a un "monde" dehors



Contrairement à l'idée que l'on peut avoir, c'est loin d'être la majorité. D'ailleurs le terme geek ne convient pas vraiment.


----------



## asticotboy (26 Mai 2008)

Bon ben moi :
- j'ai pas fait l'armée
- je suis dans le génie civil (du moins sur la tangeante, je suis dans le bâtiment pour être plus précis)
- je suis pas un geek
- je pense pas qu'on aide notre ami dans son choix (vu les posts précédents, y compris les miens)
- est ce que c'est à nous de le conseiller dans son choix d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Bon ben moi :
> 
> - est ce que c'est à nous de le conseiller dans son choix d'ailleurs ?


Non. il y a des organismes spécialisés dans l'orientation, les bilans de compétences, etc

QUe l'on saches ce que l'on veut ou pas.

Mais mettre la charrue avant les b&#339;ufs dans sa recherche de profession ou de qualification, c'est le tonneau au premier tournant


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça, ça me semble important : la vie ne s'arrête pas au diplôme ou même à la formation qui t'y a conduit. Je ne connais pas les nuances entre les deux types d'ingénieur cités (en France, ça n'existe pas, du moins sous cette forme) mais ce dont je suis sûr, c'est que tu ne peux de toutes façons pas prévoir quel type de boulot tu feras dans 20 ans, s'il sera plus proche de ce que tu appelles "civil" ou de ce que tu appelles "industriel". Alors, le choix est sans doute important mais pas trop quand même.



Ca, c'est clair, Il y a beaucoup d'ingénieur à coté de la plaque et a coté beaucoup de personnes sans diplôme qui résolvent des trucs très compliqué avec  du simple bon sens.



Luc G a dit:


> J'avoue que quand je vois en France qu'on en était (et sans doute toujours) à avoir un classement des écoles aussi sophistiqué et par certains côtés aussi ridicule que celui des vins de Bordeaux, je me pose des questions sur la logique de l'élite. J'ai déjà vu des gens plutôt tentés par le thème X choisir une école centrée sur le thème Y, tout ça parce qu'elle était un poil plus coté parmi celles dans lesquelles le gars était admis. Ta question est déjà plus intelligente (déjà parce que tu te poses des questions) mais je pense qu'elle reste à courte vue.



Le Classement des écoles est une vraie blague, il suffit de voir les critères de notation et la manière dont ils sont remplies...

Concernant la renommée, je pense que cela joue lors de la sélection des Cvs avant entretien d'embauche. Par exemple, avoir fait (au hasard  ) X est une valeur sure pour les RH, ils savent à quoi s'attendre. Mais bon, les personnes qui choisissent en priorité la renommée avant leur goût feront probablement des ingénieurs blasés et mauvais ...

Sinon, pourquoi choisir une spé plutôt qu'une autre, il doit y avoir un million de raisons différentes. Perso j'ai longtemps voulu bosser dans le ferroviaire, probablement car j'ai passé pas mal de temps dans les gares avec mon grand père, un ancien cheminot. finalement j'ai fait de la maintenance métro, fabriqué des roulements à billes, monté d'énormes turbines à gaz et à vapeurs, fabriqué des verres en crystal, et aujourd'hui, je fais de la fibre de verre, demain je verrai...
peut être l'horlogerie ...

Pour en revenir aux questions de Fable: 

Je répète ma première réponse. vas y au feeling, ne te préoccupe pas (ou peu) de la notoriété.

renseigne toi sur les programmes des écoles, essaie de faire les portes ouvertes, pose des tonnes de questions sur les forums des écoles, le mieux étant de trouver les forums des AE (association étudiante) tu auras un autre discours que celui donné lors des présentations (tout le monde, il est beau tout monde, il est joli).

Fais ce que tu sens. Il vaut mieux un ingénieur passionné sorti d'une école moyenne qu'un étudiant qui ne se préoccupe que de prestige et qui prend le risque de s'ennuyer sévèrement.


----------



## benmoss (26 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je vois dans ton profil : 21 ans.  tu as déja fini ton cursus???
> 
> 
> 
> Contrairement à l'idée que l'on peut avoir, c'est loin d'être la majorité. D'ailleurs le terme geek ne convient pas vraiment.



euh...j'ai fait 3ans, 1 ans civil, 2 ans industriels (Gramme powa:love

j'ai abandonné pour me lancer dans l'artisanat

ben je dirai...en civil, 60% de geeks...
en industriel, 40% de geeks, 40% de guindailleurs mais serieux...
et le reste (dont j'ai fait partie:rose de guindailleurs au caftard dès 9h...

"belote.....re-belote".....

*(je suis le movais exemple...ne pas faire comme moi)


*


----------



## Pifou80 (26 Mai 2008)

Salut, 

revenant et relisant ce post, je me dis que j'ai oublié de prendre en compte un paramètre important lors de mes précisions. C'est le pays dans lequel tu es.

Honte à moi qui ai présidé une fédération étudiante pendant une année... mais il est vrai que je me suis jamais ouvert vraiment beaucoup sur l'Europe et l'international (Honte Bis...)

Je modère donc mes propos sur la qualité des formations et les parcours (bien que les passerelles Civil-mécaniques) restent. Il est important de prendre en compte la qualification délivrée par le diplôme et sa validité.


----------

